# Selecting the proper rep ranges for your program



## gtbmed (Sep 10, 2010)

I've seen _a lot_ of people here lately who seem to pick their number of sets and reps arbitrarily or based on common rep ranges.  I have to admit that I used to do this when I was new, so I thought I'd make a thread pulling from an article about how to properly choose the number of sets and reps for your workouts.

First, all of the following is based on *Prilepin's Table*.  Learn it, use it, love it:

Intensities are percentages of your 1 rep max.







*How to interpret this chart:*

The _"Intensity"_ is the percentage of the 1 rep maximum that you're using for a given lift.  Keep in mind that your 5RM is about 90% of your 1RM and your 8RM is about 80% of your 1RM.

The _"Reps/set"_ column is telling you the optimal rep range for every set you do at a given intensity.  So if you're lifting at 80% of your 1RM, you should use between 2 and 4 reps for every set.

The _"Optimal total"_ column lists the optimal number of total reps in a single workout at a given intensity.  Continuing with our example of a lifter using 80% of his 1RM, the optimal number of reps the lifter could perform for this exercise during one workout would be 15.

The _"Total range"_ column lists the minimum and maximum number of total reps a lifter should perform at a given intensity.  So our lifter using 80% should perform at least 10 reps and at most 20 reps.  Any less would be too easy and any more would be too taxing.

*Using Prilepin's table to design set/rep schemes:*

This information gives a lifter a lot of possibilities to design set and rep schemes for a workout.  Let's say we have a lifter squatting at 80% of his 1RM.  These are the best options for set/rep schemes according to Prilepin's table:

5x3
4x4
8x2
6x3
9x2

There are many more possibilities, but they stray away from the optimal total number of reps, which is 15.

*More advanced discussion:*

Prilepin's table fails a bit because it doesn't distinguish between intensities within a certain range.  It is obviously tougher to lift at 85% of your 1RM than it is to lift at 80%, but Prilepin's table makes no distinction between these weights.

The table also doesn't help when a lifter wants to use different intensities in one workout.  If a lifter wants to do a set at 75% and another 3 sets at 85%, the table doesn't offer a solution to the ideal number of sets/reps.

This is where we make some adjustments:


_adjusted number of lifts = (number of lifts at a given intensity) / (100 - intensity)_​

Adjusted number of lifts gives you an idea of the difficulty of a single set.  So, using the previous example of a person squatting 5x3 @ 80% of their 1RM:

The total number of lifts is 15.  The intensity is 80%.  So the adjusted number of lifts is:

15 / (100-80) = 0.75

If the lifter were to do 1 set of 5 at 75% and 3 sets of 4 at 80%, the adjusted number of lifts would be:

1x5 / (100-75) + 3x4 / (100-80) = 5/25 + 12/20 = 0.8

Using this scheme, the 2nd workout is slightly more difficult.
*
Guidelines for adjusted number of lifts:*

For each week of training, it's best to keep the adjusted number of lifts between 2 and 4.  Doing less than 2 may work for those who are deloading.  Doing more than 4 is extremely difficult.  Adjusted numbers of lifts between 3 and 4 are taxing and might not be sustainable over months.

For each individual workout, try to keep the adjusted number of lifts between 0.4 and 2 for any single exercise.

Source (along with a lot more good information) here.


----------



## Marat (Sep 10, 2010)

If one desires to create their own routine, it is necessary to take information like this into consideration. Intensity is just as critical to proper programming as movement selection or rep ranges.


----------



## Gazhole (Sep 10, 2010)

Great post.

Prilepins Table is the article with the most hits on my site. A fact i'm pleased about, actually!

Its really useful to be able to look at it laid out nicely, and its a big help when you're trying to come up with a periodization scheme.


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2010)

sticky?


----------



## Phineas (Sep 10, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> sticky?



I'll second that. We need a sticky on periodization. 

If so, Gaz -- can you include in the thread a link to your article on linear periodization? It's not covered well enough in our training stickies. Even the newbs who do their research with great exercise selection, frequency, and even volume always neglect to include periodization in their program. Next to too much isolation and upper body training, it's probably the most common problem is members programs posted in the training section.

Excellent post gtbmed. I'd rep you but the damn system won't let me yet. The rep system is so flawed. I want to rep the same people over and over for quality posts, but I can't because apparently it's not fair and I need to spread more around. Pfff, my ass!


----------



## MyK (Sep 10, 2010)

while we are on the subject of stickies. can we add "The Posts of Phineas" to the sticky section?

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=1525234

I hate to be on anyones nuts but I have never read so much consistent thought out well rounded impatient and purely excellent advice post to post. IMO reading through phineas's posts should be a pre-requisite to posting in the training forum. His posts answer questions that the average poster would not even think to ask. excelent stuff. needs to be captured.


----------



## MDR (Sep 10, 2010)

I think some new stickies about periodization would be valuable to many people.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

MDR said:


> I think some new stickies about periodization would be valuable to many people.



Agreed. A sticky specific to different methods of periodization.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 11, 2010)

MyK 3.0 said:


> while we are on the subject of stickies. can we add "The Posts of Phineas" to the sticky section?
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/search.php?searchid=1525234
> 
> I hate to be on anyones nuts but I have never read so much consistent thought out well rounded impatient and purely excellent advice post to post. IMO reading through phineas's posts should be a pre-requisite to posting in the training forum. His posts answer questions that the average poster would not even think to ask. excelent stuff. needs to be captured.



 Ahhh yaaa, yaaaa, YAAAA!!!


----------



## lincoln (Sep 12, 2010)

Great post - thanks for the info. I bookmarked it until it gets (hopefully) stickied

My current periodization falls outside of this chart when it comes to reps / set. Looks like I'm ok when it comes to optimal/total range but your post is making me second guess my plan

Week 1 5x5 @ 85%
Week 2 2x12 @ 65%
Week 3 3x8 @ 80%

Should I change it to something like this?

Week 1 4x4 @ 85%
Week 2 4x6 @ 65%
Week 3 3x6 @75%


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

Phineas said:


> Ahhh yaaa, yaaaa, YAAAA!!!



Hahah yes! This thread has been stickied, and my jerking off has been immortalized for all to see. Excellent.


----------



## Phineas (Sep 12, 2010)

But seriously, here are some links to articles Gaz wrote on his site getlifting.info that I think should be included here -- the first two are obvious, the others I think are useful on this topic to help illustrate the underlying concept of periodization:

getlifting.info » Linear Periodization

getlifting.info » Prilepin’s Table

getlifting.info » Working Smarter

getlifting.info » Escalating Density Training


----------



## gtbmed (Sep 12, 2010)

lincoln said:


> Great post - thanks for the info. I bookmarked it until it gets (hopefully) stickied
> 
> My current periodization falls outside of this chart when it comes to reps / set. Looks like I'm ok when it comes to optimal/total range but your post is making me second guess my plan
> 
> ...



I think that would be great, a lot more organized.  In fact it looks similar to a 5x5 or Texas method program but periodized according to weeks instead of days.

Keep in mind that you can stray away from the optimal number of total reps if you want.  Always make small adjustments to the number of total reps based on how you feel.  But stay within the limits of the reps per set column.

The reason to follow those guidelines are pretty simple:  if you do more reps per set, your form will start to breakdown, the final reps won't be quality work, and the loss of proper form will put you at a higher risk for injury.  We've all felt this before - you do a set of 10 deadlifts and your back starts to round on rep 7 or 8.  You're better off stopping the set, resting, and doing another set of quality work.


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

impresive


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

where did you find this at


----------



## Bigbroful (Nov 2, 2010)

its awsome stuff


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 5, 2010)

I actually just used this to come up with a new monthly block periodization scheme for squats:

week 1: 5x3 @ 88%
week 2: 4x2 @ 92%
week 3: 6x1 @ 96%
week 4: 3x5 @ 75%

This is for strength gains but I'm not specifically emphasizing the squat during this time.


----------



## HavocReign (Dec 8, 2010)

Awesome post! This will definitely help me go nuts in the gym, I love doing sets that vary rep ranges.


----------



## camarosuper6 (May 16, 2011)

My brother and I are probably one of a handful of people on here who do not like periodization whatsoever...


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 20, 2011)

Very good info that is broken down so that some of the newer guys can understand and follow. Awesome!


----------



## King. (Jun 20, 2011)

Insightful.


----------



## 6th Gear (Jun 21, 2011)

this chart makes working out more complicated than it should be. you should be able to feel if you are working hard enough. and i think anyone who has worked out for awhile would know when to stop also. my advice is to listen to your body and dont try to over do it.


----------



## Tomn (Jul 10, 2011)

great info, thanks for posting this.. been tryin to find infos about proper rep ranges


----------



## BulkMeUp (Aug 21, 2011)

Gazhole said:


> Great post.
> 
> Prilepins Table is the article with the most hits on my site. A fact i'm pleased about, actually!
> 
> Its really useful to be able to look at it laid out nicely, and its a big help when you're trying to come up with a periodization scheme.


Resurrecting this old thread...

I've read this thread as well as your blog about the table. So according to the table it recommends a max of 6 reps?

I'm looking to add periodization to my upper/lower routine working towards size. I use a pretty standard routine and change up the exercises every couple of months or so.

Consider these sets/reps of my first Lower as an example.
Squats - 4X6
SLDL - 4x8
Leg press - 4x10
Seated calves - 3x15

According to the chart I should rework that to be a max of 6 reps per set. I feel I'm misunderstanding the chart.


----------



## sofargone561 (Aug 21, 2011)

GREAT POST! ill dig a little further


----------



## Kirk B (Jan 14, 2012)

yeah theres a little more that needs to be in it but overall not bad


----------



## fienelarinsare (Jan 31, 2012)

good info


----------



## wraggejxk (Feb 6, 2012)

good stuff,thank you for the info


----------



## pokrzywaixv (Feb 7, 2012)

yes,good stuff.thank you


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 7, 2012)

BulkMeUp said:


> Resurrecting this old thread...
> 
> I've read this thread as well as your blog about the table. So according to the table it recommends a max of 6 reps?
> 
> ...



In all honesty this should be in the "strength sports" section of this forum because it applies more to strength gains than muscle building. That said, I've heard strength phases can be really helpful for bodybuilders.

It also applies more to complex movements because there's a degree of difficulty involved in performing the lift and when you start to fatigue you're not getting as much of a training benefit from continuing your set. For things like calf raises there's no significant loss of form associated with fatigue.


----------



## savalacad (Feb 7, 2012)

good stuff.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Feb 10, 2012)

dont really understand. i kno about the intensity's but i dont understand how i could come up with a program with this. like my bench press 1rm is 235. i need to bulk so would i use more intensity say 80%? 

so to break it down i should lift 190 ibs (80% of 1rm) for either of these?
5x3
4x4
8x2
6x3
9x2


or if i was gona use 70% intensity i would use 165 ibs( 70% of 1rm)

i could use any of these for example)
165 for
5x4
6x4
2x12
4x6

?? plz help lol am i on the right track? or could someone help set up a plan for my 1rm of 235 so i could get the idea of it better?


----------



## gtbmed (Feb 12, 2012)

gettinbig40 said:


> dont really understand. i kno about the intensity's but i dont understand how i could come up with a program with this. like my bench press 1rm is 235. i need to bulk so would i use more intensity say 80%?
> 
> so to break it down i should lift 190 ibs (80% of 1rm) for either of these?
> 5x3
> ...



If you're lifting for mass then this is kind of moot.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Feb 12, 2012)

what do you mean moot?


----------



## bjg (Feb 13, 2012)

this is a good post and could be used as guidelines but most of  bodybuilding is done by learning to listen to your body ..it is not an exact science , people vary a lot.  my guidelines are that you should leave the gym well pumped and fresh.


----------



## gettinbig40 (Feb 15, 2012)

come on now wtf! all you dudes claim you kno what this means yet no one has posted anything to help me understand? you guys are a bunch of shit talkers that have no idea wats goin on  lol


----------



## Ryanhill (Mar 12, 2012)

Good stuff


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 9, 2013)

Another great read!


----------



## mrnogainz (Mar 4, 2015)

I think I'll use prilepins table to plan out my next hybrid routine. I like to do high intensity at the beginning half of the week and lower in the latter half


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 12, 2017)

Now, it is easy to select. I appreciate the writing. Thanks and keep it up!


----------

